# Climbing vines



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I am just about finished building a pergola over my patio in the back yard and my bride wants to plant some kind of climbing plant to afford more shade under it. 
We would like to have something that is evergreen, but does not cling to what it is climbing on. Some of them are almost impossible to pull off.
We would also like it to be fast growing, and have flowers if possible.
I have been told that there are some types of Jasmine that will do the things we are looking for, but I really don't know.
If anyone can give me some good ideas, I'll dance at your next wedding.
Thanks,

Tinman


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*vines*

I have a red honeysuckle on a trellis I built in mid summer that has reached about 8 feet tall. No blooms yet but, the freeze didn't kill it.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*Grapes*

There are some pretty hearty varieties.

Dancing will be easier after a good harvest.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Climbing Vines*

Honeysuckle comes to mind. Pretty to look at and smells good!

My neighbor gave me a vine that she calls 'South Carolina' that grows like a weed and survives anything; cold, drought and whatever.

I have to cut it back sometimes because it tries to climb through my roof vents into the attic. C2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Might look into Confederate Jasmine...or Carolina Jasmine... Both grow fast and thick and freezes don't seem to hurt them.. Easy to keep trimmed to whatever shape you want...Does need trellis (or pergola). Both have flowers and smell great when they are blooming.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Carolina Jasmine*

What color and how many flowers??

This thing that I have has a myriad of small yellow flowers. Has to be trimmed or it will take over. C2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Charlie2 said:


> What color and how many flowers??
> 
> This thing that I have has a myriad of small yellow flowers. Has to be trimmed or it will take over. C2


You've got the Carolina Jasmine, Charlie.. Literally thousands of little yellow flowers when it blooms. Blooming doesn't last too long (mebbe a week or two) but looks and smells great when it happens.. Do require a lot of trimming but grows into a great green mat that will cover everything around it...

The Confederate jasmine is the same, but it has thousands of little white flowers and the same aroma...


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

X2 on what Tortuga said.

Get either one and you won't be sorry.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

We have trumpet vine growing on ours. I think the freeze hit it pretty hard, but I think it will come back OK. I will load up with peach colored blooms several time a year. Very easy grow, just give it plenty of water and some fertilizer a couple times a year. Does well in sun or shade probably better in a little shade.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I would recommend staying away from any kind of grapes if you plan to have the vine crate a natural ceiling. It looks great, but when they start to produce fruit, thousands of them drop from the ceiling. They stain whatever is beneath them and they attract bees and wasps by the hundreds. A flowering vine like jasmine, honeysuckle or trumpet vine may attract some bees, but they will stay around the vine. With grapes, they go where the grapes go, which is everywhere.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

True Asian Jasmine, not the jasmines sold in most store but this one: http://toptropicals.com/html/toptropicals/articles/shrubs/jasminum_sambac.htm , is technically a bush with a vining habit and will cover your pergola under the right conditions. it's blooms are very fragrant like honeysuckle and it has gorgeous pure white flowers that last for one day then dry up and drop. you can use them to scent rice, make jasmine tea, leis, etc. And it is a hardly year round blooming evergreen. There are also several different flower variants, we prefer the "Maid of Orleans" cultivar although the "Malichat" is very interesting and pretty as well.

The only problem is that it will not survive a hard freeze. Our died last month here in Austin.


----------

